# Bruised teats!



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

I was wondering if there was another explanation for my ferrets blackened teats? She saw the vet a few weeks ago, and basically she has a 'mass' in her stomach (tumor). She is losing weight, which I was expecting, but she's still eating/drinking etc and moving around as best she can. She also has arthritis so she is on metacam every day. I asked the vet about her bruised looking teats but they didn't know what could be causing it. I know you should trust your vet and everything, but ferrets are not a specialty there, so I was wondering if anyone else could maybe shed some light on this?

I know I'm not going to have her for much longer. The day is fast approaching when I'm going to have to make that final and heart wrenching decision, but whilst she still seems happy and content I'll leave her. 

One of my other ferrets died of sudden internal bleeding (we think his spleen suddenly ruptured) so I keep checking her gums and everything to make sure her colour is ok, which it is. Her poo (all be it not much) is normal and she's weeing normally. So I'm at a bit of a loss. Help?


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

So I'm guessing no one has any suggestions, advice or even a ounce of support. Thanks.


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

I really sorry to hear this 
I am so sorry but I can't help you 
I don't know much about ferrets 
Good luck with her 
At least you know she'll be waiting for you at rainbow bridge after her ordeal ...
I wish you all the best


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

She's gone :'(

I had to make that most difficult of decisions on Friday night. When I went to check on her the bruising had spread drastically, as in it was practically covering her entire body. She was lively, but her stomach had suddenly ballooned and her gums had gone pale. Vet said that it was more than likely her spleen had ruptured, causing internal bleeding etc. There was nothing they could do, (there was the option of surgery, but Leola would NOT have survived that) what I didn't want was for her to die naturally and never know if she died peacefully or if she was in agony for hours before passing away. 

Having pets is so rewarding, but God they bring you so much heartbreak when it's time to say goodbye.


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

So sorry to hear this  
At least now she is free from pain 
R.I.P


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am so sorry just read this, so sad, R.I.P Leola


----------

